# Nathan Brooks has been "Strung Up"!!



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I have not seen a string from Nathan, but I know that he has built his own strings in the past and recently spent time with Eric learning the little secrets that Eric passed on with the company. The combined experience of these two Pros in string making and shooting those strings should produce a top notch product.

As many know, Nathan has worked for Morrell targets and knows the archery business from more than one angle other than being a Pro shooter. He understands the business side and I'm convinced he will do well in this new business venture.

Nathan is well aware of the "bumps in the road" that Eric endured as the owner of GAS Bowstrings and has vowed change things for the positive in his new company.

I turned down a staff shooter position with Nathan last month when he contacted me about the change. While shooting for GAS I was experimenting with my own string making and came to the point that I could make a string that was satisfactory for me to shoot competition with. It was not better than GAS strings, but I can get them dang close now. It all boiled down to needing strings for my experiments faster than Eric could build them. Therefore, I turned Nathan down on his offer. I want to make clear that my leaving GAS strings and not joining with B2 had NOTHING to due with quality of the strings or the running of the company. It had everything to do with me being able to provide strings to myself and not needing them made by someone else.

I wish Nathan the best in his new endeavour. I think everyone will find the change for the positive, as Nathan has assured me that customer service and quality will be job #1 at B2. 

I also wish Eric the best of luck in the future. More time for the family and sharpening (what little needs to be done  ) his archery game cannot be a bad thing. Thanks for a good run for me while I was on your staff.

I am going to order a set of strings from Nathan and give them a good run down. Look for my review in the next month or so. I will tell it straight


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Thats great*

Nathan That is great and by Golly you know all about Customer Service


Allthe best to you all


Tink Nathan


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

The best of luck to you Nathan!!!


So when will we see your contingency payout schedule??? :tongue:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Good luck Nathan. Hope everything goes well for you. Do you not work for Morrell any longer?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Way to go Nathan.... :thumbs_up


----------



## N BROOKS (May 7, 2004)

Dec. 1st is the last day at Morrell. I have enjoyed working there and will maintain a very close relationship with them. Possibly will still help them from time to time with design, testing and maybe even sales occasionally. Working for Morrell has really helped me with a full scale look at our industry. I have worked in retail (managed a pro shop) full-time for 6 years and also part-time (when I was in school) 4 years. I have been at Morrell for 2 full years now and I must say, I think I have seen it all. It is great for me as a business owner to have worked in all spectrums of the industry (well almost all). I look forward to providing a service for the archery world and serving its customers. 

Tink- thanks for the compliment.

Everyone- thanks just for being good friends. 

That is one thing a man can never have too many of. GOOD FRIENDS!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Good luck into your new endeavor and may it be prosperous into the future.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

*business*

good luck nathan, i'm sure your business endeavors will be a success.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Good luck to you Nathan. I wish you only the best.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Nathan Brooks*

I have watch Nathan grow up in this industry.

You will not find a more honest and great person. If you ever get a chance to introduce yourself to him, I highly recommend it.

Nathan will do good:thumbs_up

He may live in Arkansas but he will always be an "OKIE"


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

> I have watch Nathan grow up


wow, that has to be pretty boring watching someone grow..I tried to watch a field of rice one time...couldn't do it...DB must have nerves of steel :thumbs_up 

good luck with the strings..I had one set from Eric and they were sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet :teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*strings*

Nathan, As you already know I wish you the best with your company, I am sure you will make a great string and carry on a first class operation as Eric did. I wish you well . Steve


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

All the strings and cables I received from Eric were perfect! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

I am confident Nathan will instill the same quality into his product. I want to wish him the best of luck in his new business.

Good Luck Nathan, and may God Bless you and We bless him.

One question, is Eric going to be shooting for B2 this year?


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Nathan & Strings*

Good luck Nathan with the company.
Paul Mykut Concept Archery INC.


----------



## prodogg (Feb 2, 2005)

Well then,I guess its true when i heard about Eric selling gas to Nathan through the grape vine.I delt with Eric and Gas by selling some of his strings for him and Eric did a great job.Good luck Eric this year,shoot straight.I have known Nathan for a long time now and i can say that he built me a string about 3 years ago and it was awesome.No stretch and the servings all held up great.I delt with Nathan at Morrell and his service was second to none.Everyone better take a look at his strings,he'll do ya right!!I promise you that.Good luck Nathan!!See ya at the shoots this year!!!


----------

